# Internet probleme



## JackyD (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo @ all,
ich bin in Linux ziemlich newbe. Ich habe mir Suse9.0 Installiert. Als ich mal eine Bootfähige Knoppixcd hatte, konnte ich mit der sofort die von dem Routerbestehende Internetverbindung nutzen ohne was einzustellen. Jetzt bei Suse geht das net und ich habe nur was gefunden um die zugangsdaten einzutragen, aber ich möchte ja Suse sagen, dass ein router schon im net ist und es die verbindung aufnehmen soll. Wo und wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## imweasel (13. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du einen Router hast der DHCP kann dann solltest du deine Netzwerkkarte einfach für DHCP konfiguerieren, dann sollte dein Rechner automatisch alles bekommen (IP, DNS, Gateway, usw.)


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. Februar 2005)

mach mal als root in der konsole ifconfig und schau was er sagt


----------



## JackyD (13. Februar 2005)

Ifconfig hab ich noch nicht gemacht, kann ich aber naher mal probieren, was er da ausgibt. Beim starten von Linux sieht man, dass er einen IP vom Router zugewiesen bekommt, mann kann auch auf den Router zugraiefen und dort sehe ich bei der DHCP Einstellung auch, dass der Rechner Linux eine IP hat. Ich sehe auch beim Router den Internet stauts, er ist eingewählt, wenn ich aber im Konquerer eine Seite aufrufe kommt dort Rechner nicht gefunden.


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. Februar 2005)

Gib mal die ?-Server. Ich weis jetz gerade nicht wie sie heißen im Yast per Hand ein.


----------



## tim&struppi (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
wenn dein Router automatische Adressvergabe und Einwahl kann, sollte es kein Problem sein, online zu gehen. 
Gehe in Yast auf das Modul Netzwerkgeräte, Netzwerkkarte.
Falls die Karte schon konfiguriert , klicke auf bearbeiten und wähle Automatische Adressvergabe mit DHCP.
Die Verbindung sollte dann funktionieren.
Falls es doch noch Probleme gibt, deaktiviere mal die Firewall. Vielleicht hakts da.


----------



## JackyD (14. Februar 2005)

Ifconfig gibt aus, dass eth1 ne IP zugewiesen hat, die Netzwerkkarte isch schon so eingestellt, dass sie die Ip von DHCP bezieht und bekommt sie ja auch. Routerstatus isch auch online, wenn ich aber ne Adresse eingeb kommt, dass der Rechner nicht gefunden wurde.


----------



## Taubenschreck (14. Februar 2005)

Dann geh einfach ins Yast, dann auf Netzwerkgeräte, Netzwerkkarte. Dann auf Rechnername, o.Ä. Da schreibste dann den DNS Server rein. Der DNS Server steht irgendwoe im Router drin. Musste mal suchen.


----------



## generador (14. Februar 2005)

Trag am einfachsten ne feste IP ein
Den Standartgateway auf die Router IP und den DNS Server kannst du ebenfalls darauf setzten (zumindest bei meinem Router geht es)


----------

